# 1996 Nissan Maxima P1900 and knock sensor



## mikeardub (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello all, I am driving a 1996 Nissan Maxima, barely! So my car starts, and idles just fine, but upon accelerating I can't get above 2500 rpm. Takes me forever to get to normal speeds. If I try, I lose power and my car begins to shake violently until I let off the gas. My CEL light is also on so i ran the codes and one was a generic Knock Sensor code but my engine is not knocking so I thought it might be a sensor issue. Any ideas? Also the other code that came back was a P1900, could that be causing my temperature gauge to read severely hot even when my engine is no where near overheating? Help please!!


----------



## cngarch (Sep 5, 2018)

temp sensor located front center of engine, replace. Biggest problems with older maxima is vacuum leaks and weak fuel pump which can both cause this.


----------

